# Divider or no Divider



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know much about this, but I've heard that many horses travel better in roomier trailers (box stalls).


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Take the divider out. I do this all the time when I have only one horse in the trailer. I don't tie in the trailer either. Sometimes my mare will turn around and face backwards while trailering. She used to turn around all the time, but now only about 1/2 the time.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you typically only haul 1 horse, I would take the divider out. It's going to make the trailer more balanced if she can stand where she pleases, rather on just one side. Some WD40 and elbow grease will probably be needed to undo a rusty divider. 

I also would not tie so that she is free to ride backwards in the trailer and stand how she pleases. 

The extra room may help with the trailer loading issue, but an issue is an issue. Here's some tips for trailer loading:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/trailer-loading-101-a-205770/


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to comment on the butt bar. I rigged up mine so I can still use a butt bar or not depending on the horse I am hauling. I just cut the two butt bars off the divider and link them together.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I think I will take the divider out for now. I'll probably be back with a new thread once I get some pictures. My trailer is 12-14 years old (I forget the exact year). It needs some repairs and a paint job and some rust spots fixed up.


----------

